# Dedicated Stump Grinder in South East UK



## Bambodoggy (May 26, 2005)

Hey Guys,

If any of you need a stump grinder in the South Eastern UK then maybe I can help....

My Website is: www.stumpandgrind.co.uk

And I have a little spare time at the moment...


Cheers,

Phil.


----------

